# Client Sent the crew away



## AnotherRoofingco (Feb 4, 2015)

Ok , We had a roof on a home in 2013, Owner is a single gal, phycologist,very smooth job. The only concern was color. She took another claim and we replaced the roof AGAIN in 2014 . This time we split the cost of 50 year shingles to help her. She turned my shingle crew away after the tear off and dry in . She needed her two days off to be quiet. Well it rained and rained and rained. she had minimal damage to an unfinished garage. And we paid to have the whole garage taped and textured for her. Now she claims there are "other issues" with the roof. It is a low pitch 3.5/12 w two layers of paper... Titanuim.... Anyone ever run into this issue? How to reslove? BTW She was 7 weeks delinquent on payment after the garage was fixed.


----------



## natemarshall303 (Jan 5, 2015)

I wouldn't have done the job. Some jobs are worth turning down!


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Lien time.


----------



## JBL (Dec 14, 2014)

Color!! . I always take real shingles or tiles as samples, no books or hd photos . I told once you choose color and I order the material in shingles I can change color before installing but you have to pay restocking fee and delivery but tile it's no way we can do that. Real samples is better.


----------



## roof-lover (Nov 2, 2008)

I believe the problem is your synthetic underlayment.
The underlayment should be sticky and fiberous like asphalt saturated 15# felt.


----------



## Everett (May 10, 2014)

Listen to roofermann! By turning your crew away to complete the job for two days the gal as you call her, (I would use a different word) created the problem. She knew her house was going to be roofed and should have anticipated the noise and where to sleep. The roof probably should not have leaked after being dried in put hey like you said it rained and rained. I personally would not have paid a dime to fix anything and would have let the insurance companies fight it out. Take her to court and let her pay attorney fees. If you like EMail me @ [email protected] and I will gladly give you what we have in our contracts to protect you.


----------



## spicher40 (Sep 5, 2014)

I always make sure that with new clients I have the materials covered up front so worst case scenario I just lose my labor. Court is a pain in the buttocks and not how I want to spend my time.


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

sounds like she was looking for a excuse to not pay. as for a lien, to my understanding you have to file a 20 day preliminary notice in order to file a lien. as for not getting paid, well ive always been one, if not the only, roofers doing the work and when some one says that dont want to pay, well has only been brought up a few times and they paid.


----------



## Rainguard (Feb 12, 2014)

20 day preliminary notice should always be filed. Times ain't what they used to be and you never know when you will get a freaky gal!!


----------

